# Any advice on clinic to use for DE Northern Ireland



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi, I have recently been advised to go down the donor egg route. I am from Northern Ireland and would appreciate any advice on a clinic to use. I have 3 options at minute- go with RVH Belfast and wait for a donor (which could be a long wait), go to SIMS Dublin who use clinic abroad but I don't have to travel. Or go through GCRM Belfast via IVF Alacante and pay a bit more, but i have to travel to Spain. Anyone who has used any of these clinics - would love to hear from you. Making the right decision re clinic is vital- as the saying goes ' do it right or do it again'.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Gemini,

Just wondered if going to the UK is an option for you? I say that because there are quite a few UK clinics with short or no waiting lists for egg donation, and the benefit in the UK is lots of donor information plus identity release for your child at 18.
My children were conceived in Spain and I am in the tell camp. They would like more information on their donors but only have blood group and age. So that is something to think about.

You can search on the HFEA website for clinics doing egg donation in the UK here

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

The National Gamete Donation Trust have a helpline which can help you with more information about finding a donor.

http://www.ngdt.co.uk/

Finally, for help with the issues around donor conception and telling/talking, have a look a the DCN website or give their helpline a call.

Best of luck,

D xxxx

/links


----------



## missuso (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello,

Am from NI too but live in Scotland now. I am 6 weeks pregnant with DE and we used GCRM but with a UK donor. Their waiting list for UK donors isn't too long, we waited about 6 months and we're happy with that as we just didn't want to go overseas for treatment. 

Hope it goes well for you, wherever you choose. 

Missuso x


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi missuso, that's helpful. Was it gcrm in Scotland you used? Was it from their frozen bank, egg share or 1:1? How much in total did it cost and his long from referral did it take to get going? Sorry loads of questions but that clinic may be a goodc choice for me too


----------

